# Introducing a hand-tamed young bird to adult ex-aviary birds



## Steps (Jul 24, 2017)

So I just found out that it's very likely I'll be getting a 3rd tiel. A hand raised one. If you've seen my other posts you'll know I currently have two 19-20 month old tiels who were aviary raised and have little trust with people.

I won't be having the birds in the same cage, but in a cage next to each-other. The two I have currently share a rather large cage, and the other cage I have is usually used for travel, but even then I have ANOTHER cage (3 cages for two birds, maybe I'm crazy) that can easily be used for travel. The measurement of the cage the hand-raised one will be in is around the typical 18x18x18 inches (a bit taller and wider), so I imagine that's a good size (knowing me I'll need a bigger one at some point, I spoil my feathered children :b).

Although they are being in separate cages to begin with, who knows if they'll end up together in an even bigger cage in the future, they will, I imagine, still interact with eachother or see eachother outside the cage. I just don't know how to go about making sure they'll be ok all out of their cages together. 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

How old is your new future Cockatiel? Most people quarenteen for at least one month before introducing new birds to their flock. Even if your bird is hand tame, you won't have a strong bond with it when you first get it, which is why during quarenteen it would be a good idea to have lots of interaction with the new tiel. After that you can let their cages be close, let them get to know each other while inside the cage. When they all seem comfortable, let them play outside of the cage together.


----------



## Steps (Jul 24, 2017)

frozengirl said:


> How old is your new future Cockatiel? Most people quarenteen for at least one month before introducing new birds to their flock. Even if your bird is hand tame, you won't have a strong bond with it when you first get it, which is why during quarenteen it would be a good idea to have lots of interaction with the new tiel. After that you can let their cages be close, let them get to know each other while inside the cage. When they all seem comfortable, let them play outside of the cage together.


I've asked the breeder the age, hasn't gotten back to me yet, it is a bit late.

I will be sure to handle as much as possible when I get (what looks like a) her. Super excited!


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi 

Coming from someone with a very tame cockatiel who’s untamed brother moved in a couple months later, I can say it really depends on the birds.

Currently, they don’t want to get along well. There’s lots of jealousy and they are also in seperate cages.

BUT our untamed cockatiel is learning from our tamed cockatiel and is trusting more and more each day.

Your tame cockatiel will likely be more sensitive and do be vigilant with them and your untamed birds..
Ours have been together over a month and we still can’t let them out together and won’t be until they are both tame. The fighting and scraps can be bad. 

Aviary birds and used to being independent but a tamed bird is used to being dependent on a person,especially for company. So my advice would be to bare that in mind and let your birdies do things in there own time


----------



## Steps (Jul 24, 2017)

Kzall said:


> Hi
> 
> Coming from someone with a very tame cockatiel who’s untamed brother moved in a couple months later, I can say it really depends on the birds.
> 
> ...


This is very helpful! I wondered if me getting a tamed cockatiel would impact on my current cockatiels outlook on trusting me more, so fingers crossed!

I don't think I will let them out together for a long while, I understand introducing a new bird to the mix can be stressful or threatening to them, so I want them to keep their distance for a little while.

I will continue to interact with my current two and my new birdie, but I think it should definitely be separate for a while.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep in mind that three can be a crowd. The hardest part with three tiels is that two will bond to each other and one will be left out. It won't necessarily be the two that came together, they could repair and then you will have one very lonely tiel. So keep that in mind when working with them.


----------

